# Bolt pattern confusion, MSW (O.Z.) Type 14



## Drew's Cruze (Jul 31, 2015)

I found a good deal on a low-mile, winter wheel/tire package for the Cruze. The seller is over an hour away from me, so I have not been able to see the package in person. I asked him for the info stamped inside the wheel, as the wheels (MSW Type 14) don't seem to be available for the Cruze on Tirerack. He reported that it says "5 x 100" and "5 x 108", but that they "fit perfectly" on his 2012 Cruze. They supposedly were not redrilled.

AFAIK, the bolt pattern has been 5 x 105, so I'm not sure what is going on. The deal is good enough to warrant a trip out there, but I'd have to take the Cruze so I can confirm that they fit. I'd much rather take my truck so I could just toss the wheels in the back, rather than have to bag them and bring them home in the car.

Has anyone run those wheels on a Cruze before?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's the deal...

The bolt pattern is 3mm different from your stock pattern. This means the lug hole on the wheel is 1.5mm off of center. This is a VERY small difference when putting a wheel on a car. Yes, the wheel will go on.

But here is where it get's murky... You are now running a wheel that doesn't quite fit your car right. The added stress on your wheel studs *could* cause a failure. Maybe it could, maybe it couldn't. It's a tough thing to say. With wobble nuts, you could easily get this wheel to bolt to your car. I would say the risk is right up there with adapters.

Personally, I wouldn't risk it. But, if you want to try it, just get some wobble lugs and some hubcentric rings. I am willing to bet, once you factor in these costs, it would just be better to get something that fits.


----------

